# Is it possible to get TV Tokyo in America?



## excellence153 (Oct 9, 2008)

I mean, if not, it should be.

If we can get Telemundo and BBC, then we should have access to TV Tokyo.


----------



## Koi (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not actually sure.

Possibly with a satellite dish?  Maybe?  I really don't know. :S


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on who's your cable or satellite provider.

As far as I know, no, you can't.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2008)

BBC is actually good, TV Tokyo is beyond fail and google, stop wasting space.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been trying to stream it... but no luck so far.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 13, 2008)

It's specific to the country, you can't get it off your own sattelite provider, it's a Japan-specific thing. Streaming is an option, there's a few links in Konoha TV.

And do you really get BBC, or are you just talking about "BBC America"?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 13, 2008)

No, watching Japanese T.V. is a form of torture. Any cable provider caught airing it will be on trial for war crimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2008)

^

@excellence153

As far as I know there's no way of catching it in America.


----------



## Koi (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried seeing if there's anyone/where that streams it?  It might be your only or best option.

Also, I had BBC (or maybe it was BBC America, now I can't remember) for seriously like a week.  It was fucking amazing.  I miss it, still.   I'll never forget you, that day where I watched the Pythons and The Office in the same day.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

I have BBC America.  Skins =


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 14, 2008)

The best stream I can get is from:
Hope your sense of humor is like mine.


----------



## fabio (Nov 5, 2008)

can you speak japanese? 
besides there are far better channels than tv tokyo


----------

